

Ask HN: What's your personal blogging service? - damosneeze

This question hasn&#x27;t been asked in a while. I&#x27;m curious what is being used for your personal blogs. Feel free to answer with one word (i.e. Jekyll, Ghost), but if you&#x27;re feeling generous:<p>a. When did you choose this?<p>b. Why did you choose it?<p>c. Are other blogging services on your radar? Why?<p>d. What&#x27;s the one (or more) thing that you love about this blogging service?<p>e. What&#x27;s the one thing you hate (or would change) about this blogging service?<p>f. Any &quot;gotchas&quot; or other things that you wish you knew when you started with it?<p>edit: formatting
======
kadajett
I use ghost.

a. I have been running blogs for a few years now, but just recently was happy
with the feature set of Ghost.

b. I am a front-end engineer, so it made sense to find the thing that I have
the most control over, as far as javascript functionality.

c. There is the new AI blogging system, but that is more of a try and walk
away scenario. I would have little control, so it has no use in the long run.

d. The back-end is open source in nodeJs. This isn't necessarily the _best_
backend language they could have used, but I know how to make changes so it is
the best for me. With that, it is completely extendable. You don't like the
tagging system, bring in your own. Want comments? You have like ten different
pre-built options, or you can write your own with firebase or any other
technology. I could go on forever, but you get the point.

e. I am not sure if I hate anything, but their default rendering/routing
system is a little janky. I would prefer angular, as it has a little more
finesse.

f. Not really, I had read through all of the documentation and GitHub issues
before ever starting, which I would recommend doing for all technology.

It is a solid option if you have javascript experience, but there are many
other options, including just writing your own. With things like loopback, and
AngularJs Backbone/Marionette, and EmberJs, the ability to build something as
simple as a blogging system is like a week long affair at most. Especially if
you ignore things like user-defined templates, and any other feature that
would make more sense in a SaaS CMS.

You can see the blog up now, if you disregard the URL. I just started a new
job, and need to wait a paycheck or two to buy a new domain. It is sitting on
an old one I bought for a now deceased project.
[http://compendiumjs.org](http://compendiumjs.org)

